# Body mounts



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

I ned help in figuring out who made a certain type of body mount. The mount is actually an adjustable "topper" that screws down on top of the Bolink style (threaded shaft) body posts. The "topper" has a short shaft that supports the body from below; and extends up through a hole cut into the body; and uses a pin to hold the body on. Does any one remember who makes these things? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Trinity and TrackAttack made aluminum ones that used a button head screw to mount the body (hot Oval racer item)...

Bolink (now out of business) made nylon ones -- check eBay, on the "going out of business" eBay store...


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Body post toppers*

Thanks for the response. I'll look on e-Bay. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

trinity still has them i think


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

I have a couple pair of purple ones I am not using, If e-bay does not help give me a shout


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey guys; I'm still looking for a source of the body post "toppers" I described. I followed up with Trinity (can't find any reference to the parts I'm looking for) and e-Bay; but can't find anything. Any one have any ideas? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Humpty (Feb 15, 2002)

Ernie ....Humpty Helms here ..Come see me at Coopers this coming weekend I may have what you are looking for...


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Body posts*

Humpty; I'll see you at Coopers next Saturday. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

Jim Smith said:


> I have a couple pair of purple ones I am not using, If e-bay does not help give me a shout


I'm interested....do you have pictures?....are they still in good shape? How much do you want for them?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Msg to Humpty Helms*

Humpty; I have to be in a meeting tomorrow, and will miss the race at Coopers. My apologies. Please talk to Lin Vaughn about the body posts. He can act on my behalf. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Trinity Super Speedway adjustable posts. I've never seen the top part separately packaged.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Response to BRADJ*

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Message to Humpty Helms*

Humpty; please e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks; Ernie P.  


----------------Humpty wrote--------------
"Ernie ....Humpty Helms here ..Come see me at Coopers this coming weekend I may have what you are looking for..."


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Confirmed!*

I have now confirmed (thanks to a friend) that the body posts I was looking for are "Bolink Part #2434; Body Post Extensions". Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Humpty Helms?*

Jsut bumping this up, so Humpty will see it. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

